# [SUCHE]Algorithmus zur Berechnung der betweenness centrality



## Herbert (12. Jun 2006)

Servus,

wie gesagt suche ich Java Quellcode in dem die Berechnung der betweenness centrality
(Zwischenzentralitaet) fuer Knoten eines Graphen umgesetzt wurde.

Ich moechte diesen Algo in mein Programm implementieren. Die Standard Umsetzung ist zu teuer.
Im Netz gibt es auch den momentan schnellsten Algo als PseudoCode. Allerdeings ist der PseudoCode
sehr pseudo & schwer verstaendlich.  :wink: 

Gruß


----------



## thE_29 (12. Jun 2006)

<ot>Ein Benutzer der etwas sucht und es auch verstehen will 

Ganz was neues</ot>

Wenn der PseudeCode funktioniert, wieso nimmst du den nicht?

Oder musst du den Code jemanden erklären gehen?


----------



## Manfred (12. Jun 2006)

Falls du die Exzentrizitäten meinst, ich habe ein Programm geschrieben, dass vieles rund um den Graphen berechnet und auch die Exzentrizitäten!

http://www.mfeweb.de/matrix/Matrix.jar

Quellcode befindet sich im JAR-File


----------

